# thephildo0916: show me some pics of steels your slayed



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Rumor is you layed waste to fresh chrome yesterday at LeRoys Landing. How about you show those of us stuck at home what these things look like?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol if I can fuzz out the background I will. Leroy's landing comes through


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

good call man, good call


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

This may help solidify the rumor of slayed steel....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice edit lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Who is this Phildo character? People seem to be jockin him pretty hard. He must be really good.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

HAHA.. I've seen that guy around the streams. Good to match a face with a MO.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Isnt he a guide for fish with Jim outfitters or somthing like that????


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

.............................oops


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I didn't know Evgeni Malkin steelhed fished!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Joe Thornton baby!!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Isnt he a guide for fish with Jim outfitters or somthing like that????


Don't even think Phil would be that desperate!!!!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

why's it gotta be me


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

If ya dint slay so much steel it wudnt have ta be this way


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Pictures attached, 1 from Elk late this fall and 1 from V last spring. V&H out west having good runs this year, lots of fish and lots of BIG fish. COME ON SPRING!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

WHERE is LeRoy's Landing??


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Google it......


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Google it......


lol.....if you google it you end up back here....this leroys landing place has me very intrigued 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> WHERE is LeRoy's Landing??


Some where between Masons Landing and Harpers field Dam... 
Meow.... oops just let my cat out of the bag...LMAO


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

salmon king said:


> Some where between Masons Landing and Harpers field Dam...
> Meow.... oops just let my cat out of the bag...LMAO


Once More brotheren


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

thephildo0916 said:


> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Sorry guys I had to do it....


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

salmon king said:


> Sorry guys I had to do it....


I know its not that big of a pic... but its so that the newbies wont know where its at....
Now to be serious I dont know where this Leroys Landing is at .. but by doing some research on the type of pine tree phil was standing by in the Leroys Landing Thread..and by the flow that day..and also by the clarity of the water, the microscopic debrie in the water, the way he was holding that fish , the color of the fish, and last but not least the ice on the bank... Ive come to one conclusion.... It was a ....


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

thephildo0916 said:


>


Thanks bud I apreciate the applause!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll see if I can help you guys out since people are just kinda guessing. LeRoys is the name of a deli (great corned beef sandwiches by the way!!!) just south of the boat ramp.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

And here I thought Leroy was BAD BAD...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Golden1 said:


> And here I thought Leroy was BAD BAD...


meaner than a junkyard dog

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

